

Pay Me for My Content - creative people and the web - r7000
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/20/opinion/20lanier.html?ex=1353301200&en=c30184eb5de46606&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
hhm
What has Jaron Lanier been doing all this time? He seems to be rather quiet...

